# SS-GB, British 5 part series of Occupied England



## jollyjacktar (26 Feb 2017)

It's 1941, the Germans successfully completed Sea Lion and won the war by occupying Great Britain.  Based on the 1978 book by Len Deighton, it's part spy novel, part murder mystery.  I read the book when it was first published and loved it.  The show just aired the second episode and it's true to the book so far.  Loving it. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS-GB_(TV_series)


----------



## dangerboy (26 Feb 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It's 1941, the Germans successfully completed Sea Lion and won the war by occupying Great Britain.  Based on the 1978 book by Len Deighton, it's part spy novel, part murder mystery.  I read the book when it was first published and loved it.  The show just aired the second episode and it's true to the book so far.  Loving it.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS-GB_(TV_series)



Thanks for this info, like you I loved the book. Time to look for the show.


----------

